# Проблемы с сетью

## Fleaskoba

Добрый день дорогие форумчане. Я новичок в Линуксе, прошу Вашей помощи (извиняюсь, если подобные темы уже были, поиском не нашел).

Есть комп, на нем стоит сборка 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.Проблема проявляется только с сетевым интерфейсом. В ifconfig показывает eth0, только там 100% дроп пакетов, и не пингуется карточка. Пришел к выводу, что проблема с драйверами. Т.к. в линуксе не особо разбираюсь, поставил еще винду (на другой винт). Там карта работает, а ее айди

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_012310EC&REV_05

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_012310EC

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&CC_020000

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&CC_0200

Дальше опишу действия последовательно (возможно я что-то упустил), исходя из айди нашел карту RTL8102E, скачал на нее дрова с офа реалтека, под линукс 2.6.х, 2.4.х. Скинул их на флешку, смонтировал ее там, содержание архива положил в папку, зашел в нее, выполнил комманды,

make

make install

modprobe r8101

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 start

Но ничего не изменилось.

lspci выдает

02:00.0 Class ffff: Illegal Vendor ID Unknown device ffff (rev ff)

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 

Это очень старая версия, без обновления драйвера будет сложно сказать, а обновление драйвера - это обновление ядра, которое потянет скорее всего за собой обновление всей системы. Т.к. система очень давно не обновлялась, процесс обновления может быть нетривиальным(системе явно больше 5 лет).

----------

